# 2009 rouge ac not working



## Jpatras (Apr 22, 2016)

My girlfriend rouge ac is not working this year. Was fine prior years. She said someone checked refrigerent and has 80 percent in it system. The clutch doesn't engage. In the past I replace on my Honda and also my daughters relay for ac for like 10 bucks. Don't really see much info on internet if there is a relay for ac or where it would be. All I seen in fuse box was blower motor and car does blow air. But compressor will not engage. Any help would be appreciated. Thank you


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

With the engine off:
Pull the AC relay out & run a jumper wire or unbent paper clip between the two pins in the relay socket that connect to the relay contacts & listen for the AC clutch to pull in. 
There may be a diagram on the relay showing which contacts these are.
If not, use a VOM to find the relay coil pins. The other two are the contacts.

If the clutch doesn't click, pull out the AC clutch connector and run two clip leads from the battery to the connector & listen for the AC clutch to pull in. The clutch winding may be polarity sensitive.


----------



## Jpatras (Apr 22, 2016)

Would you know where the relay is located for 2009 Nissan rouge? Thanks


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

?
"AC relay" rouge nissan 2009 location - Google Search

There are many searches you can do for this, all different from the point of view of Google.

"2009 Nissan Rouge" AC relay location

2009 Nissan Rouge "AC relay location"

2009 Nissan "Rouge AC relay location"

What's in the quotes narrows the search, choose your words carefully.


----------



## Jpatras (Apr 22, 2016)

Thank you very much


----------

